#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-06-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | HOWTO join and contribute to Ubuntu Communities  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22305/howto-join-and-contribute-to-ubuntu-communities/
<amjjawad> Hi everyone
<amjjawad> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcFtx5JI_M3JMuvM3WT51UkHAtwWFYLLpYeIUVNGeF5AKiebw
<belkinsa> amjjawad, o/
<amjjawad> belkinsa: hi :)
<YoBoY> Hi
<belkinsa> Are you doing your session on Thrusday?
<balloons> hi amjjawad :-)
<amjjawad> balloons: hi :)
<belkinsa> The Intro to Ubuntu GNOME on
<amjjawad> belkinsa: yes I will reply your email later :)
<amjjawad> the link is here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcFtx5JI_M3JMuvM3WT51UkHAtwWFYLLpYeIUVNGeF5AKiebw
<balloons> amjjawad, sent you a pm on making sure the embedded video appears properly
<belkinsa> Okay, just checking
<balloons> there's one little admin bit you need to do in order for things to work amjjawad
<amjjawad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijUbXSxU2UQ
<belkinsa> Is this a presentation?
<amjjawad> okay will start now :)
<balloons> philipballew you ran away ;-)
<belkinsa> I see you!
<ahoneybun> is there a way to join the hangout?
<balloons> ahoneybun, indeed there is
<philipballew> balloons, Should I join if it is a presentation?
<balloons> ahoneybun, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcFtx5JI_M3JMuvM3WT51UkHAtwWFYLLpYeIUVNGeF5AKiebw
<balloons> philipballew, I believe it's intended to be interactive.. but looks like we lost amjjawad who is running the session
<belkinsa> It does
<amjjawad> can you all see me?
<ahoneybun> need to install the plugin
<belkinsa> Yes
<ahoneybun> I can
<amjjawad> so I'm live?
<amjjawad> good
<amjjawad> phew
<belkinsa> Yes
<silverlion> amjjawad : affirmative
 * philipballew joins
<amjjawad> ok, back to talking
<balloons> amjjawad, yep good to go
<belkinsa> Yes.
<YoBoY> it's live for me too
<mhall119> I can see and hear you, yes
<belkinsa> Who's that?
<mhall119> wow, terrible audio right now
<balloons> please remember to mute when you join :-)
<akshmakov> Is there a way to join the live feed?
<balloons> akshmakov, yes, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcFtx5JI_M3JMuvM3WT51UkHAtwWFYLLpYeIUVNGeF5AKiebw
<akshmakov> nvm found the hangout
<akshmakov> thank you
<balloons> yw
<belkinsa> amjjawad, thanks for this session.  We need this.
<mhall119> +1 what belkinsa said
<philipballew> +1 from here as well
<belkinsa> Perhaps this could (the video) go somewhere where many people can see this or maybe a edited one.  Maybe on community.com?
<belkinsa> community.ubuntu.com*
<balloons> belkinsa, jumping into work items already.. I like it :-0
<belkinsa> xD
<mhall119> belkinsa: that's a good idea
<belkinsa> And maybe the written form of the basic steps too.
<mhall119> QUESTION: a lot of users have only a limited amount of time to get involved, what are some small or low-committment ways for them to get involved?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I find that people can come and go in documentation just to fix a few typo here and there
<elfy> and testing - not enough testing going on :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I kind of wanted to get that on the video, for when it's on community.u.c :)
<ahoneybun> was not sure if I should unute myself or not
<balloons> ahoneybun, feel free to unmute to speak :-)
<balloons> ahh.. kind of loud ;-)
<ahoneybun> yea
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, please use headphones with a mic
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is the rain or something else
<mhall119> ahoneybun: maybe not
<ahoneybun> maybe the tv lol
<belkinsa> It's the TV, I thinl
<balloons> ahoneybun, no worries.. just type it out if needed
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have a microphone plugged into the TV's speakers?
<balloons> mhall119, hehe
<ahoneybun> no computer cam with mic, I had the tv on
<belkinsa> mhall119, stupid question, how to get the header that some people have on the Hangout?
<YoBoY> belkinsa, hangout toolbox
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<mhall119> belkinsa: it's in the "Hangout Toolbox" app, called "Lower Third"
<mhall119> belkinsa: the Ubuntu organge is #dd4814
<mhall119> here's one for balloons: How can a non-technical person help test new code/features that are being added to utopic?
<belkinsa> You forgot QUESTION. ;)
<ahoneybun> sure hope I don't lose power
<belkinsa> QUESTION from mhall119> here's one for balloons: How can a non-technical person help test new code/features that are being added to utopic?
<mhall119> belkinsa: it's pretty bad for me to forget that, since I'm telling others to do it multiple times today :)
<belkinsa> Same, it will get to me too.:0
<belkinsa> God, I don't have enough power to Hangout for some reason...
<Letozaf_> If you have not a lot of time, testing an ISO is a quick thing to do, just pop in when you got time and test it
<elfy> Letozaf_: +1 to that
<ahoneybun> I just  froze
<ahoneybun> back
<Letozaf_> elfy :)
<akshmakov> I would like to add that askubuntu.com is another community resource worth contributing to
<belkinsa> I agree also is that link on the community.ubuntu.com?
<akshmakov> yes, I believe so
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<elfy> all the support options are on communiyt.ubuntu.com I believe
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: I can say that Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 installed very well on my macbook 2007
<amjjawad> ahoneybun: :D yay
<amjjawad> great to know that :D
<dshimer> I heard a presentation by jcastro with regard to how useful it can be just to go through askubuntu and improve or comment on unclear, poorly worded, or grammatically incorrect questions. (wish that talk was available on an archive somewhere but that one wasn't recorded).  I also think there is value in just converting and supporting a friend, one a
<dshimer> t a time or going into places like discourse.ubuntu.com and trying to offere compelling thoughts in a polite way.
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: no special set up on my end
<balloons> dshimer, very well said
<balloons> simply being vocal and active is a great way to contribute
<elfy> usually :p
<balloons> elfy, well ,don't be a troll eh?
<elfy> too true
<belkinsa> Maybe because there is no marketing team that is doesn't deal with that?
<belkinsa> The Ubuntu marketing team
<belkinsa> Bah, too many people killed me
<balloons> time is coming close.. we should think of work items in a few
<belkinsa> We have three on the pad now
<balloons> d'oh..
 * balloons hasn't looked at the pad.. page got closed :(
<dshimer> We often get caught up in how cool the technical stuff is, but it is amazing how little help most non-technical converts really need.  I totally agree with how much fun it is to convert someone who just doesn't care about desktops, default apps, and the command line.  It very often just comes down to "How do I ____?" then off they go.
 * belkinsa likes this session
 * elfy did too 
<belkinsa> My most favorite for today
 * elfy should have more time next 3 months - will join properly next time
<akshmakov> @dshimer the issue that I've run into is relatively recent issues with windows 8.1 and ubuntu not playing along
<belkinsa> Is because of the Sercure Boot?
<akshmakov> UEFI
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<ahoneybun> I felt really great when I help reboot the dead Kubuntu Documentation
<ahoneybun> *helped
<belkinsa> There is a wiki page on the Ubuntu Community Help wiki that can help
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ahoneybun
<belkinsa> akshmakov***
<dshimer> @akshmakov Seems like I read more and more like that.  Thankfully to date the 5 families I have switched has been a matter of "fixing" an older Windows computer.
<ahoneybun> darn
<mhall119> balloons: you can just pause the video :-P
<akshmakov> Perhaps a more hardware agnostic distribution model, focusing on VM/cloud images vs live cd and dual boot
<elfy> thanks people - useful session :)
<ahoneybun> akshmakov: as I have told belkinsa I have had pretty good results with UEFI on my lenovo ideapad y510p once I turned off secure boot off
<mhall119> thank you amjjawad for running this session, it was a great addition to UOS
<belkinsa> Thanks amjjawad.  This rocked
<mhall119> belkinsa: amjjawad: could one of you provide a text summary of the video to post on community.u.c?
<akshmakov> @ahoneybun UEFI plays well with ubuntu, this is a windows bootloader issue
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<akshmakov> Thank you for the session, I'm happy I got to meet some of you
<YoBoY> thank for this session
<balloons> thanks everyone.. it's very nice to see and hear from you
<amjjawad> I hope I didn't messed up :D
<ahoneybun> my first UOS!
<balloons> I hope you feel the same joy I feel in hanging out with all of you :-)
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: you did great!
<balloons> it's refreshing
<amjjawad> ahoneybun: thanks a lot
<amjjawad> it is always great to do a hangout with all of you guys :D
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, are you hosting the Kubuntu Doc session along with who ever is goiing to do the Hangout?
<ahoneybun> amjjawad: I'm going to try to help out tim with packaging again
<amjjawad> ahoneybun: that is great to hear :D
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: Guess I am, not sure who is able to join from the kubuntu team though
<belkinsa> Some one PMed me earlier today, so I think two will join in.
<amjjawad> thanks everyone for the great feedback
<amjjawad> sorry, didn't thank you by name but thanks goes to all of you really
<amjjawad> I enjoyed chatting and seeing you :D
<amjjawad> belkinsa: our session will be after 2 days :D
<belkinsa> mhall119, just a thought, since Ali forgot to talk about LoCo's and how people who want to get into the Community.  You think we need directions on how people can go the LoCo route along with Ali's video/text?
<mhall119> belkinsa: it would certainly help
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-06-11
<asdaaazzzz> http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/images/youtube_placeholder.png <- maybe add a "disabled" play button?
<asdaaazzzz> I joined IRC because I thought the session video would appear here. I'm not the smartest man.
<rickspencer3> hi fagan
<fagan> Hey rickspencer3
 * rickspencer3 tries to figure out how to set up hangout on air
<belkinsa> rickspencer3, need the link to the wiki page?
<rickspencer3> thanks belkinsa, but I am working through it now :)
<belkinsa> rickspencer3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<belkinsa> Alright
<fagan> MarkShuttleworth and no sabdfl?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Ask Rick & Olli: Q&A with Engineering VP and Unity director | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22291/ask-rick--and-olli/
<MarkShuttleworth> I'm not that Mark Shuttleworth
<fagan> Im honestly surprised it is not reserved
<mkazmierczak> Hello everybody :)
<fagan> hey mkazmierczak
<enleeten> yo
<cmdrjey> good morning
<fagan> brb
<rickspencer3> ok, seems to working, will just wait a few minutes until start time
<fagan> Tea time
<mhall119> o/
<rickspencer3> hi mhall119
<rickspencer3> olli, just left!
<rickspencer3> should we start it up?
 * rickspencer3 starts it
<fagan> Sure I suppose
<fagan> He will catch up
<mdeslaur> \o
<SitUBUSitGoodDog> All I want to know is if Ubuntu Phone will be introduced and incorporated with PhoneBloks. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/M4XydIJyS5m9pHhi2r93
<fagan> Its live
<mhall119> remember to ask questions starting with QUESTION so it's easier for the hosts to see it
<fagan> Don't be shy about asking questions, just make sure to put a QUESTION at the start
<cmdrjey> question : would a brief overview be appropriate?
<olli> cmdrjey, what would you like to know about specifically
<olli> rickspencer3 is giving an overview of the Ubuntu Unity8 image
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  How does the new x conpat layer differ from xmir
<willcooke> QUESTION:  Will Unity 8 require a touchscreen?
<fagan> willcooke: No it wont
<willcooke> cool
<cmdrjey> is the functionality/interface appearance the goal or an actual prod.
<alexmigf> QUESTION: When we will have Photoshop, Corel Draw and other software in Ubuntu?
<lool> rickspencer3: 16:06 < cmdrjey> is the functionality/interface appearance the goal or an actual prod.
<fagan> alexmigf: isn't there a CS cloud now that you can use?
<alexmigf> in Ubuntu don't work
<ivo_xavier> [QUESTION] Mir will work on old graphics card? Like intel hd ? Or it will just work on new graphcis card's?
<alexmigf> it's cloud but you have to install
<fagan> alexmigf: Oh I thought that the entire thing was in the browser. I never really looked into it
<willcooke> QUESTION:  Will I be able to do the equivalent of X forwarding via SSH under Mir? (eventually, not right now)
<alexmigf> no, software is installed, associate services are cloud
<alexmigf> like key verification, host files, etc
<fagan> alexmigf: Ah ok thanks for the clarification.
<SitUBUSitGoodDog> QUESTION  will Ubuntu Phone be compatible with Phonebloks? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aB0AqLuqRvRObbi8GraS
<scharel> QUESTION: will there be big visual differance between unity8 and actual unity
<fagan> scharel: its a complete rewrite of Unity focused around having 1 code base for phone, tablet, desktop and TV eventually
<mr> QUESTION : Why didn't you just branch out from desktop instead of "breaking" desktop?
<cmdrjey> thanks fagan, that's what I was looking for...
<kgunn> ivo_xavier: answer on mir is, mir uses mesa/dri2...and so, mir will support what mesa supports, that being said i think dri2 did drop some older gfx cards
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Do you agree with then recent developoer ]]
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Do you agree with the recent developer critisms of OpenGL
<fagan> mrbronwstone3g: really good question, id guess that they wouldn't have strong opinions about it :)
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Have there been discussions with Valve about getting steam running on mir?
<alexmigf> Sound from Oliver is bad
<NaveenLinux> QUESTION: Will MIR support eyecandy effects like Desktop Cube we have seen in Compiz? How does the effects converge accross mobile and desktop?
<fagan> mrbronwstone3g: SDL2 games will run on Mir right now. The patches landed about 3 months ago if I remember correctly
<fagan> mrbronwstone3g: so to answer your question a lot of games running right now will run on Mir right now too
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Could you see your oem partners making steam boxes based on Ubuntu rather than StemOs
<kgunn> mrbronwstone3g: fagan ...there is one lingering feature wrt games/sdl... mouse coordinate warping, its on our todo list
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Has mir LLVM softpipe?
<NaveenLinux> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu touch consume less power than Android?
<mrbronwstone3g> Has been profiled on LLVM softpipe?
<dshimer> QUESTION: I am just a non-technical desktop user. Is there any value provided by my continuing to click "send an error report" for the things that seem to crash every time I turn my computer on or should I just disable the error reporting?  I'm willing if it helps but it is annoying. Or What else should I do?
<fagan> kgunn: Well its all a work in progress but my developer brain says when it runs thats a good sign
<sdglhm> QUESTION: Does ubuntu touch drains less power than other Mobile OS
<fagan> Im really excited though for Mir so thanks for the work for gaming already since id go mad without it
<sdglhm> Oh seems Naveen already asked it :)
<fagan> Oli: could you turn up the mic boost a little
<cmdrjey> thanks for allowing me to listen in - gotta go to work
<mdeslaur> nobody's actually made the _hardware_ yet
<ogra_> should be possible to port
<fagan> Well Motorola have prototypes I thought
<lool> rickspencer3, olli: if it ends up running android, I guess it could be ported to run Ubuntu for phones too
<ogra_> if android runs on it at a decent version you can always do a port
<fagan> Errr well what ever the google part that they got of motorola is
<kgunn> mrbronwstone3g: we are working on llvm integration atm
<xnox> oh, i thought this is in a -plenary
<fagan> Oooh its not actually part of google but they have some things going in the area
<mdeslaur> they've made mock ups
<ogra_> case only though, right ?
<mdeslaur> I'm very sceptical it will amount to anything, but heck, I'm a pessimist :P
<fagan> They set the release date for 2015 so they must have something done to be that optimistic
<mdeslaur> if they made one of those 5 years ago, we'd all be stuck with a place to put a blackberry keyboard module
<xnox> mdeslaur: i'm clearly missing context. What's being discussed? =)
<mdeslaur> xnox: phonebloks
<mdeslaur> xnox: or this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_ara
<applefan> lol ubuntu are u kidding me ?
<xnox> mdeslaur: that thing - lego for children of billionaires?! =)
<applefan> :D
<applefan> any apple fans ?
<mrbronwstone3g> QUESTION:  Will there be any performance work on the software centre?
<LendingAHand> Question: A little off-topic from the desktop, but will Canonical be making the source code for Ubuntu One available?
<fagan> xnox: well it would potentially be cheaper than a regular phone because when you want to upgrade you would grab a piece and just slot it in
<fagan> xnox: so instead of a new phone you get a new piece
<mdeslaur> fagan: but that piece would cost more than the cost of manufacturing a glued together phone :P
 * mdeslaur remains sceptical :P
<xnox> fagan: economy of scale says that manufacturing blocks would end up more expensive.
<fagan> Well it does allow for competition in upgrading the parts if it actually takes off
<tvoss> o/
<fagan> so on the optimistic side of me ill wait to see it take off before I decide if its bad or good
<mdeslaur> fagan: which is exactly why no manufacturer would want to do that if they can't get their own proprietary connectors :P
<ogra_> olli, you are hard to understand, can you turn up your mic a bit ?
<fagan> mdeslaur: yeah that would be the fear with the thing. But since google are possibly pushing it they could make it work
 * mdeslaur writes "microphone" on olli's xmas list
<fagan> or at least that is what id guess
<tvoss> mdeslaur, +1 :)
<ogra_> ++
<fagan> QUESTION: I posted on reddit so ill just post the link http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/27v9vm/ask_vp_of_engineering_and_director_of_unity_and/ci4r8ke
<fagan> Some of it was already answered in part :)
<tvoss> hey :)
<tvoss> I'm around
<satoris> SDL2 already supports Mir.
<beuno> also, Civ5 on Steam, how is anyone working today?
<beuno> *Steam for Linux
<fagan> beuno: well it was working on WINE before :D
<beuno> I'd rather give them money for making things work on Linux
<sanju> sanjay
<fagan> beuno: yeah native is just so much better. Thats why its so exciting that all these games are coming out now. Technically the only games im truly waiting on right now is CS:GO and SC2 the latter probably never going to happen
<om26er> QUESTION: There isn't any feature development happening on software center, whats the future of it ?
<fagan> om26er: they mentioned it at the start. They are doing the scope thing for Unity8 but the software center is pretty uncertain
<Winael> With the all new things coming with UbuntuTouch (clickpackage, Mir, update images), will the interoperability with other distros still work ?
<Winael> QUESTION: With the all new things coming with UbuntuTouch (clickpackage, Mir, update images), will the interoperability with other distros still work ?
<om26er> fagan, oh, I came in a bit late. thx
<Winael> (that's better with the keyword)
<fagan> om26er: no problem they might answer in more depth anyway. It was just a passing comment
<ogra_> rickspencer3, since split greeter landed it degraded massively
<ogra_> (power use nearly doubled up)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, colins tools will be shipped by default in the next image
<ogra_> (just seeded them today)
<fagan> Really want to get my hands on an Ubuntu phone
<dshimer> Hearing that crash reports matter, and that there is a better system coming makes this whole session worth it.  Thanks for the session and for listening to and interacting with users.
<fagan> thanks rickspencer3 and olli :D
<beuno> yes we will make it available
<beuno> no ETA yet
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Convergence progress report | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22246/convergence-progress-report/
<LendingAHand> Thank you
<Z00Z00Z> Ubuntu 14 any plan to improve prrformance
<ptidav38090> i'm happy
<Z00Z00Z> can u share the procedure for installing Ubuntu touch on any tablet running android
<cheesehead> Ubuntu 14 doesn't use cat-based technology
<Z00Z00Z> can you think of dual OS tablet,allow us to boot ubuntu or android ?
<rickspencer3> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> sorry to go late
<Winael> Thx for your aswers.
<mvo> thanks!
<Winael> it's a little bit more clear for the interoperability of the legacies
<Winael> thx
<balloons> just a moment while we setup everyone
<balloons> looks like you are live bregma :-)
<mhall119> some Core Apps already have preliminary keyboard navigation/shortcuts added
<balloons> bregma, how can we as users / testers play with unity8 and in particular, how can we report problems we find?
<mhall119> QUESTION: I heard some people having trouble running the Ubuntu Next ISO after it was released, what hardware do you know that it works on?  Can I run it in Virtualbox or VMware?
<ivsra> there would be desktop for android cell phones?
<mhall119> Does the Unity 8 preview session or ISO support installing Click apps from the new app store?
<mhall119> QUESTION: Does the Unity 8 preview session or ISO support installing Click apps from the new app store?
<seb128> mhall119, the current iso doesn't have autologin enabled (need a fix to land) so it can't be used yet
<seb128> the iso is not going to boot on a VM since Mir doesn't work there
<seb128> what bregma is saying ;-)
<seb128> mhall119, bregma: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1406-click-ftd has the details
<mhall119> thanks seb128
<seb128> details for clicks on desktop
<seb128> we had it working with mvo
<mhall119> QUESTION: Is there a list of features yet that are going ot be added to Unity 8 for desktop use? And if so, where can it be viewed?
<seb128> it mostly require some bugfixes to land
<mhall119> QUESTION: How can I get started contributing to Unity 8?
 * mhall119 knows the answer, but wants it on video :)
<mhall119> the shell specifically
<seb128> mhall119, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-shell has details on the Unity8 planned work
<seb128> it includes things like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-desktop-wm
<mhall119> thanks again seb128 :)
<seb128> yw
<mhall119> you should be on the hangout
<mhall119> ok, http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ then for developing on the shell itself
<mhall119> and #ubuntu-unity on IRC
<seb128> mhall119, the session was baged as "presentation" I though those were slides/somebody doing a talk rather than a discussion ... next time ;-)
<mhall119> QUESTION: Do you know if Unity 8 will support different "modes" on different screens in a dual-monitor type setup?
<mhall119> for example, if I connect a table to a monitor, will it be desktop on the monitor and tablet mode on the tablet?
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Are there any solutions being developed to allow mixed click/deb environments
<belkinsa> seb128, I was confused on that too.  Maybe you can give feedback after the UOS when the survey comes.
<seb128> belkinsa, yeah, I plan to
 * belkinsa gives a double thumbs up to seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will there be any paper cut like bugs fixed in unity 7
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will the click store have a unity 7 client?
<yanpas> Q:Will unity 8 on desktop be so keyboard-mouse oriented as Cinnamon?
<mhall119> mrbrownstone3g: not likely, unity 7 doesn't support isolation that click apps require to be trusted
<guester> what are the login and password for the iso? It asks for both on the greeter
<mhall119> bregma: your poor cat desperately needs your attention ;)
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  What release of GTK will the nxt unity 7 releases be targeting?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what do you mean there?
<seb128> Unity7 and GTK are not tightly coupled
<seb128> we landed GTK 3.12 in utopic, that's the version we plan to ship this cycle
<mrbrownstone3g> thnxs seb
<dshimer> QUESTION: If a big proprietary system decided to thow a billion dollars at converging and made it happen in 12 months would it be a good thing or a bad thing?  For example good would be making hardware and software ecosystems realize it is a real thing, bad would be passing Ubuntu and making it less relevant. Do you see this as a possibility?
<seb128> but you can build unity on older GTK versions
<mrbrownstone3g> I thought unity 7 used a gtk like toolkit
<mhall119> dshimer: I don't think you can get there faster with more money
<mhall119> mrbrownstone3g: I think he means that Unity 7 isn't very dependent on specific Gtk versions
<mhall119> much of Unity 7 isn't Gtk, it's Nux
<mrbrownstone3g> thanks for clearing that up mhall
<guester> QUESTION what are the login and password for the iso? It asks for both on the greeter
<seb128> there are none, that's a bug
<mhall119> seb128: what is the default username?
<seb128> we have a fix queued, but it's blocked on the platform-api work to land
<seb128> mhall119, I need to boot the iso to try again, you can go to a vt to see
<seb128> ubuntu-desktop-next iirc
<Laney> come back in a few days
<Laney> I'm going to mail when we get something which works
<Laney> sorry for the delays
<guester> k is there a mailing list i can join?
<Laney> it'll go to ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> the Ubuntu Next ISO was just published for the first time yesterday wasn't it?
<Laney> it's been building for a couple of weeks
<yanpas> QUESTION Will unity 8 on desktop be so keyboard-mouse oriented as Cinnamon? Dash like Spotlight in OSX Yosemithe for example
 * mhall119 got all his questions out
<Laney> guester: sign up here https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop
<guester> just did ;-)
<mrbrownstone3g> Unity is more of a semantick desktop and cinemon is a more wimp like interface
<Laney> okay
<mhall119> thanks bregma!
<seb128> you can also ask questions any time on #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-unity
 * bregma is off to tame his cat
<seb128> bregma, thanks! (to you and to the cat)
<seb128> shame the cat was not on the video
<bregma> just be thankful the dog didn't start up too
<balloons> awesome, thanks bregma
<balloons> I thought your cat was a small child for a bit :-)
<jutaro7> QUESTION: Will compiz be part of the new Mir architecture? (Compiz was always unstable for me).
<guester> QUESTION should we switch to Arch in the meantime? ;-)
<seb128> guester, why would you want to do that?
<belkinsa> How will the next session run?
<seb128> jutaro7, no, no compiz in unity8
<guester> ^^ seb128 you obviously didn't get the pun ;-)
<seb128> guester, :p
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Maximizing your productivity with Unity | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22245/maximizing-your-productivity-with-unity/
<seb128> belkinsa: not sure, check with Trevinho, I think he's the one running it
<Trevinho> seb128: I've not the powers I think
<seb128> Trevinho, to host?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah
<belkinsa> Trevinho, how this session run? Will people be able to join the Hangout?
<balloons> Trevinho, you have the power ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, did you try to start one?
<balloons> see my pm
<Trevinho> belkinsa: I'll show some things sharing my screen, then anyone can join if you want
<belkinsa> Alright, I think that might be pointless unless you allow them to talk on how they use Unity.
<seb128> belkinsa, well, for some definition of "pointless", some users don't know about keyboard navigation, or being about to middle click or scroll over the launcher
<belkinsa> No, I'm talking about that, I'm talking about pointless as being in a Hangout and not doing anything but listening and not talking about the topic.
<mhall119> Trevinho: balloons: are you guys working on the hangout setup?
<Trevinho> mhall119: yes, all done
<Trevinho> but if the hangouts preview is right I'm like invisible... weird it worked before -_-
<belkinsa> I see it, Trevinho
<belkinsa> But that join link goes the page not the Hangout it self
<belkinsa> I see you
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ can you fix or remove the Hangout URL from the session?
<Trevinho> sorry hangout has some trobule with me apperently
<belkinsa> But yeah, the preview is not working
<balloons> looking at it
<mhall119> Trevinho: you can try without camera if it's a bandwidth problem
<Trevinho> no it should work
<balloons> hangout link is good
<balloons> sorry.. youtube link is good, hangout link isn't correct
<belkinsa> But we need a new one for both now
<Trevinho> uff, I've stopped the live, but i can't get back.. .need I to create a new one
<mhall119> Trevinho: yes
<mhall119> balloons: you might need to run it if he's having network issues
<mhall119> so that we don't lose it again
<balloons> already on it
<mhall119> thanks man :)
<balloons> Trevinho, I will invite you
<Trevinho> in theory it was working well, when trying normal hangouts before
<Trevinho> uff
<mhall119> everybody else will need to refresh the page when the new video link is added, it won't auto-update
<balloons> anyone, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfFCR4mWWtEqOJSqdmqFq0fQh2lpkRroFv9oprL4vvTDQrvQw?authuser=1&hl=en
<balloons> everything should be good...
<balloons> Trevinho, if you can join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfFCR4mWWtEqOJSqdmqFq0fQh2lpkRroFv9oprL4vvTDQrvQw?authuser=1&hl=en
<nuclearbob> balloons, what if we just want to watch?
<mhall119> nuclearbob: then just watch
<nuclearbob> where do we get the new link?
<mhall119> refresh the page to get the correct video feed though
<nuclearbob> oh
<nuclearbob> cool, thanks
<balloons> making sure network is good before we start
<balloons> just a sec ;-)
<balloons> poor Trevinho and his internet
<mhall119> we should buy him a new internet, we can expense that right?
<mhall119> we can re-schedule this for tomorrow if it's just not going to work out today
<balloons> we should be live
<rpadovani> balloons, there is the 'starting soon' screen right now
<rpadovani> balloons, ok, you' re live :D
<balloons> rpadovani, et la.. let me know how this looks / works
<mhall119> rpadovani: there's a delay before we get the feed
<ahayzen> \o/ it is working balloons
<rpadovani> mhall119, yeah I know :-)
<mhall119> oh, I didn't know you could get the quicklist that way
 * mhall119 learned something new
<mhall119> QUESTION: How does Unity know what apps can recieve the file?
<mhall119> oooh, nice
<mhall119> QUESTION: Are there any keyboard shortcuts for indicators?
<mhall119> QUESTION: Also, you should show off the features of alt+tab and the difference with alt+~
<balloons> ohh calc: interesting
<mhall119> Trevinho: the overlay you have that shows what keys you press is very handy, what is it?
<balloons> mhall119, trying to squeeze in your questions, but :-)
<mhall119> balloons: if he doesn't get to them it's okay, there's been a lot of good stuff this session
<balloons> lol, I've never used the mouse in the switcher
<balloons> who knew!
<bregma> multi-touch gestures also work in the switcher
<bregma> (3-finger tap-and-swipe)
<mhall119> bregma: nice!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<balloons> bregma, and all this is in unity8 right? ::wink::
<bregma> soon....
 * mhall119 needs to talk to somebody about my fingerprint reader not working well with the new lock screen
<balloons> Trevinho, that was really great
<mhall119> yes it was, thanks Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for the nice session!
<Trevinho> thanks, O hope things have been visible... I'll post few notes on the pad
<Trevinho> mhall119: key-mon, with ubuntu theme :)
<Trevinho> Other stuff that was harer to say, and maybe nicer to read http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7629507/
<mhall119> thanks Trevinho
<philoticthread> am i supposed to post questions in here?
<philoticthread> i want to ask a question
<philoticthread> hello?
<belkinsa> Yes, you may.
<philoticthread> thanks :)
<belkinsa> But it's lunch time.
<philoticthread> ok never mind then...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | StartUbuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22306/startubuntu/
<amjjawad> Hi everyone, link is here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeH60T4l8z1HtWoeBNVa8JsP3yc6ItHCsP_Qw2IP3ClDod6GQ
<gQuigs> hi startubuntu.. I'm double booked for this hour, but wanted to mention the site I created: amisupported.com
<gQuigs> I would love help/ making it an official part of startubuntu
<amjjawad> Hi everyone, link is here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeH60T4l8z1HtWoeBNVa8JsP3yc6ItHCsP_Qw2IP3ClDod6GQ
<gQuigs> an alternative to: http://amirunningxp.com/
<amjjawad> gQuigs: we can talk later maybe after the session :)
<amjjawad> if you could please join StartUbuntu and we can talk on the mailing list or feel free to contact me :)
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu
<gQuigs> amjjawad: sure, will do, thanks :)
<amjjawad> you most welcome :)
<amjjawad> balloons: you there?
<balloons> amjjawad, hey looks like you are setup
<balloons> awesome
<amjjawad> hehe
<amjjawad> yep, I'm done before 30 mins :D
<amjjawad> 2  mins to go ...
<amjjawad> my presentation last night was a mess so I did a better one tonight - hopefully ...
<amjjawad> okay, 1 min to go
<amjjawad> here is the link again: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeH60T4l8z1HtWoeBNVa8JsP3yc6ItHCsP_Qw2IP3ClDod6GQ
<amjjawad> balloons: are you joining?
<amjjawad> Okay, I guess I will start and you guys could join then :)
<balloons> yep, I'm watching ;-)
<amjjawad> balloons: are you seeing me?
<amjjawad> hearing me?
<balloons> amjjawad, yep
<toddcnb> yes and yes
<amjjawad> ok
<amjjawad> can you see the screen?
<toddcnb> yes
<balloons> amjjawad, yep we see the presentation
<balloons> there is delay so it takes a bit for you to see our response
<jnxd> I can
<balloons> interesting history
<Golden> a
<eps> Perhaps http://start.ubuntu.com/ needs a link for "Are you looking for StartUbuntu?"
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is StartUbuntu meant to be primarily for education, advocacy, or support?
<toddcnb> instasllfests ++++
<eps> QUESTION: How do you feel (good/bad/indifferent) about installing an XP lookalike theme for switchers? e.g. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu
<eps> Yes, a Windows XP theme for a Linux system.
<dshimer> QUESTION: If you are trying to do everything, would it be better to split the website into sections for those who need the information about switching, and those who want to provide the information?  For example it looks like I could find good information about promoting Ubuntu, but I would have a hard time pointing a friend to a specific page that
<dshimer>  would help them decide.
<toddcnb> eps we run 2-3 installfests per month but fond better luck using stock theme a windows theme made them try to use it like windows
<Kapanda> Question: Must windows users dont like to use terminal to install applications what can we suggest to make things easier because wine does not run certain windows application.
<dshimer> Kapanda: I really like PlayOnLinux as a method of managing WINE applications.  First I do it for them, then once they are a little more experienced I teach them how to use it.
<toddcnb> I avoid wine/windows if at all possible better to learn linux apps than cause more trouble
<Kapanda> Thanks Dshimer, I also find PlayOnLinux works wonders. But there is a problem I discovered when you connect a Graphics card to Ubuntu it gives you a black screen.
<dshimer> I agree completely with avoiding wine, I was just expressing the opinion that when I come across a person who has one program that is a deal breaker, I would rather help them get it running instead of telling them that can't use Linux.
<amjjawad> balloons: I feel bad I'm talking to myself :(
<toddcnb> thank you amjjawad
<balloons> amjjawad, sorry I was listening to you and others
<dshimer> amjjawad: you aren't, it was very helpful and informative, I feel like I need to dig into it and feel like many questions will come up and be answered on the site.  Great project
<amjjawad> balloons: no problem
<balloons> amjjawad, but yes.. it's weird after an hour isn't it?
<amjjawad> I miss last night session
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu/
<balloons> awesome.. thanks amjjawad for the session
<eps> Thank you!
<amjjawad> you most welcome
<amjjawad> I thought there will be so many people tonight
<balloons> sometimes sessions overlap.. it's tough
<amjjawad> hope the presentation was good?
<balloons> anyways, video makes it easy to share
<balloons> so send out the links :-)
<amjjawad> I feel sad though but if that was helpful and useful session that that could make me better :D
<amjjawad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUMv3hmEr3s
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<balloons> amjjawad, no reason to feel sad!
<amjjawad> balloons: ok :D
<amjjawad> balloons: I have something to show you
<amjjawad> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
<balloons> I linked to reddit
<balloons> amjjawad, interesting.. I'm curious to see how that works out
<amjjawad> yep, no one yet replied from my time - not sure why :D
<balloons> I need to mail some of the other flavors and pitch the idea
<amjjawad> but I will try to use my magic and convince them hehe
<balloons> perhaps you could chime in
<amjjawad> sure and you always have me in case you need anything
<amjjawad> balloons: I have a very bad headache and I didn't wish to skip this session at all but now, I feel so tired .. anything else you need before I go?
<amjjawad> if you need anything about the sessions or the HR idea, please let me know
<amjjawad> I guess I will shut down and be ready to bed :)
<amjjawad> guess you're busy so cya and thanks for everything
<Renard> Am I late?
<balloons> Renard, for the last session on startubuntu?
<balloons> if so, yes
<Renard> for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH6dC6SeS4Y
<balloons> Renard, ohh yes very late :-) feel free to watch the video!
<Renard> Oh. :p
<racarr_> You are live :)
#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Principles of test authoring | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22268/principles-of-test-authoring/
<roadmr> "this live event is over"?
<balloons> we should be live in a moment.. you should see it :-)
<roadmr> got it now
<brendand> little hiccup
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdBG2K910QGIQ8H8a3JPnq0-_RZ-iT2kGT3Nu_yBop5gnT73w?authuser=1&hl=en
<balloons> you'll need to refresh the page to get the new video
 * cking not having fun with the google hangout
<balloons> we are live.. but had to change the video.. make sure you reload the page
 * lool is watching
<balloons> feel free to ask questions to get brendan to go deeper
<balloons> feel free to ask questions at any time in here
 * elopio tries to watch too, but the connection sucks here today.
<lool> balloons, brendand: is there a link to the slide that you could share here?
<lool> *slides
<balloons> lool, I'll get brendan to share after the presentation
<cking> that was useful, can we get the slides from somewhere?
<dobey> balloons: can you add the link to the google doc for the slides, to the video description on youtube?
<balloons> dobey, cking yep.. we'll share the link in the pad, on IRC, and I'll post to the video
<cking> thanks!
<jgdx> brendand, can you briefly discuss high level tests asserting low level conditions? E.g. asserting that a click on a button manipulates a dbus prop value.
 * t1mp a bit late (I was following another session)
<t1mp> maybe you discussed it already, but this is always good to repeat:
<t1mp> 16:36:57 < t1mp> for all app developers: use the UITK custom proxy objects for autopilot tests, don't do for example  select_single('Header') because that breaks when we change internals
<t1mp> 16:37:32 < t1mp> (custom proxy objects were formerly known as autopilot emulators)
<cgregan_uds> perhaps his point was that happy path can easily be automated but "negative" testing requires testers thinking like the user
<jgdx> brendand, I'll take "fine" :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<jgdx> brendand, thank you!
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<roadmr> thanks :)
<evilburp> Hello?
<abramelin> I want to put ubuntu on my old xp machine HP Compaq nx6310 but it won't connect to BB   Is it possible to do this or do I have to forget it?
<cheesehead> abramelin: #ubuntu is a more appropriate channel for your support question
<abramelin> no idea what's going on, no one in chat room and a bunch of people talking in Klingon
<abramelin> bye
<t1mp> mhall119: hi
<t1mp> mhall119: would it be possible to add "UTC" to the times on the individual session pages such as this one? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22248/marketing-ubuntu-in-south-africa/
<belkinsa> Agreed.  It's missing for sure
<mhall119> t1mp: probably
<mhall119> t1mp: file a bug, but there's no active developer on summit anymore
<mhall119> t1mp: it's an easy enough fix though....if you want to try it :)
<t1mp> mhall119: what's the project?
<t1mp> ah "summit"
<mhall119> yup
<t1mp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1329396
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1329396 in Summit "individual session pages don't show time zone" [Undecided,New]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Marketing Ubuntu in South Africa | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22248/marketing-ubuntu-in-south-africa/
<balloons> session should begin shortly, just setting up the youtube link
<t1mp> the embedded video disappeared from the page
<t1mp> balloons: ^
<balloons> t1mp, yep, working with Kapanda to put it in place properly :-)
<balloons> t1mp, et la.. video should be there now ;-)
<t1mp> balloons: yes it came back, but still "Starting soon..."
<balloons> mm, yes it's really laggy sadly Kapanda
<balloons> can you share a link to the presentation and just talk through it with audio?
<balloons> Kapanda, ^^
<t1mp> I only see black video, so better to turn it off
<t1mp> ah now I see the screenshare
<balloons> I'll try leaving the call, maybe it will be better
<balloons> Kapanda, I don't think it's working sadly.. it's just broken audio :-(
<balloons> Kapanda, we'll have to try and do this a different way; or perhaps another time
<balloons> I'm sorry it's not working.. connectivity can be hard
<t1mp> Kapanda: I can hear you but the audio is breaking up a lot
<balloons> yea, the internet is not always well connected.. I know the feeling
<balloons> I'm not sure if it can be done via IRC or not
<balloons> If not, I would suggest recording a video and sharing it after uploading.. That might take a long time to upload, but it wouldn't have any lag issues
<Kapanda> ok let try again just now
<t1mp> is there no way to make a regular phone call to dial in to a live hangout?
<t1mp> if you fulfill some requirements, it is possible to make a voice call to a phone number from hangouts https://support.google.com/hangouts/answer/3187125?hl=en
<balloons> yes, that is possible.. But we're crossing several borders here.. I don't think it's doable
<t1mp> probably not in time
<balloons> I could also include him in a mumble conversation perhaps.. never tried that
<t1mp> well mumble also uses his internet connection, if the upstream is the problem, mumble won't solve it
<Kapanda> I have to switch pcs
<balloons> t1mp, yes very true.. it might be a bit better than audio only.. but might not
<balloons> Kapanda, be sure to update the links if you'd like to try again
<balloons> atm we still have the original link, so no new video
<evilburp> hello?
<balloons> hi
<balloons> the scheduled session didn't work out.. network issues for the presenter
<evilburp> oh noes :(
<evilburp> who is the presenter?
<evilburp> On http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22248/marketing-ubuntu-in-south-africa/ I'm only seeing Kapanda Phiri listed as attendee
<evilburp> but no information about presenter
<balloons> evilburp, yes Kapnda was the presenter
<evilburp> I recently wrote this post if anyone is interested: http://cpbotha.net/2014/05/31/south-africa-why-are-you-not-running-linux/
<evilburp> It's something I'm really interested in
<t1mp> evilburp: thanks for joining ;) pity the presentation didn't work out.
<evilburp> hey t1mp thanks for the heads-up on the blog!!
<t1mp> evilburp: np. I read your blog once in a while, and when I saw this UDS session I remembered your blog post
<balloons> evilburp, meet Kapanda
<evilburp> Kapanda: Pleased to meet you!
<balloons> so we can still chat in IRC.. go for it
<t1mp> Kapanda: did you prepare slides for the presentation? you could share the link to that
<evilburp> Kapanda: I summarised my thoughts about the SA-vs-Linux situation in this post if you're interested http://cpbotha.net/2014/05/31/south-africa-why-are-you-not-running-linux/
<Kapanda> Thanks evilburp will have a look and chat further
<balloons> looks like Kapanda is going to be able to share his presentation
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-scientists
<evilburp> are we allowed to chat normally on this channel?
<Kapanda> https://pdfshare.it/permissions/5HWCF4PQY
<t1mp> evilburp: yes
<t1mp> evilburp: but outside of the UDS sessions these #ubuntu-uds channels are usually not active
<balloons> awesome, so I would suggest chatting and seeing if there is some actions to take.. or perhaps you guys can talk offline.
<balloons> if you do chat, we can copy it into the pad for others to see later
<balloons> I placed the links into the pad at least
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<evilburp> boioing!
